# What brand and size steel shot do you prefer?



## dsanders (Oct 8, 2013)

My M2 and Kicks HF patterns Federal speed-shok #2s really well. What is your go to steel shot?


----------



## JamHunts (Oct 8, 2013)

Whatever is cheap and readily available.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Oct 8, 2013)

Kent #3's


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Oct 8, 2013)

Winchester supreme 2's with kicks mod.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 8, 2013)

Winchester Xperts in #3.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 8, 2013)

Kent fasteel 3 inch #2. Just ordered another case last week.


----------



## vowell462 (Oct 8, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> Winchester Xperts in #3.



x2. Inexpensive and fairly decent loads.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 8, 2013)

xpert 3" #3s there cheep and kill'em if i hit'em!!


----------



## BRADL (Oct 9, 2013)

Kent Faststeel 3 inch 2 shot with Pattern Master code black in my M2.


----------



## Joe Overby (Oct 9, 2013)

Black cloud #3's and a kicks vortex out of my SBE. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Airborne28 (Oct 9, 2013)

Black cloud #2s, A400 stock choke


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 9, 2013)

Kent 3" #4's

Wincester Xpert 2 3/4" #7's if I'm shooting a wood duck hole or shooting teal.


----------



## fowl player (Oct 9, 2013)

*shot*

federal steel number 2's kill em just as dead as hevi shot number 2's....ill think ill save that nearly 20 bucks.


----------



## carolinaboy (Oct 9, 2013)

Either Winchester xpert bb's or fiochhi golden waterfowl 2's if I can find them. I refuse to shoot Kent's had bad experience one hunt and that's all it took for me.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 9, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> Either Winchester xpert bb's or fiochhi golden waterfowl 2's if I can find them. I refuse to shoot Kent's had bad experience one hunt and that's all it took for me.



What kind of bad experience? I have been shooting them about 6 years now without a problem. i even shot some that rolled around in the bottom of my boat filled with saltwater for a week and they even shot fine.


----------



## duck-dawg (Oct 9, 2013)

I had a bad batch of Kent's last year as well. Almost half of a brand new box of 3" #6's were deformed and unusable right out of the box.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 9, 2013)

duck-dawg said:


> I had a bad batch of Kent's last year as well. Almost half of a brand new box of 3" #6's were deformed and unusable right out of the box.



Wow!! That sucks.


----------



## carolinaboy (Oct 9, 2013)

I had a hunt shooting divers where I could hear pellets hitting and see feathers come out at a distance where it should of been dead and had two shells not fire.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thats odd. Well i will not shoot experts because of similar problems..... It just goes to show how one bad batch can run a customer off!


----------



## Duckdiver (Oct 9, 2013)

Xpert #4


----------



## nowigeon (Oct 9, 2013)

what is this "steel shot" ya'll speak of ?


----------



## FowlPlay1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Heavy metal #2's pattern master "code black"
 choke


----------



## Mark K (Oct 10, 2013)

The cheapest!! Experts #1 and #3.

It's not the shell, it's the shooter!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 10, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> Winchester Xperts in #3.



This and I shoot #4 and 6's too.


----------



## florida boy (Oct 10, 2013)

Mark K said:


> The cheapest!! Experts #1 and #3.
> 
> It's not the shell, it's the shooter!!



Yep ! If it will fit in my gun I will sling it down range !


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 10, 2013)

Either Kent fast steel #3 or Black Cloud


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Oct 10, 2013)

Blackcloud #3's with a kicks vortex out of my Beretta A400. Black death.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Oct 10, 2013)

Have been shooting 3" #3's Win. Xpert and 3-1/2" BB's for geese.  This year bought a case of Fed. 3" #3's @1-1/4oz.  They seem to pattern pretty good out of my new gun, so we will see if I can hit a bird with them.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Oct 10, 2013)

Don't care much for the Black Clouds, never really seen that big of a difference with them.  Will say this, my brother and I knocked a couple of Ringers down, he had a 30 yrd water swat on a cripple with a 3" #2 black cloud and the result of the shot was horrible.   I watched as he took close aim on its head, pulled the trigger and the shot pattern opened up around the ducks head.  You could see water splash all around this duck, it swam away to the bank, we rode over in the boat and dispatched it.  But the pattern of this shell was terrible, with all the hype about the pattern, it should have cleanly removed the head at that distance.


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Oct 10, 2013)

The Flying Duckman said:


> They seem to pattern pretty good out of my new gun, so we will see if I can hit a bird with them.



The gun either patterns the ammo well or it don't. You can either kill ducks or you can't. 

So, how can you say you notice no difference in Blackcloud or whatever else if...1. You don't know what your new gun is actually doing and 2. You apparently can't shoot. 

Maybe that's why you don't care much for em.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 10, 2013)

Dude if you expect steel to take a ducks head off at 30yds your dreaming!! My turkey setup might make it look to bad for pictures, but I still don't think it would take it's head off!


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mark K said:


> Dude if you expect steel to take a ducks head off at 30yds your dreaming!! My turkey setup might make it look to bad for pictures, but I still don't think it would take it's head off!



 Maybe it "seems" to take the head off.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 10, 2013)

And maybe he has trouble judging distances!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 10, 2013)

20 ga hevi metal 3 in #3


----------



## UpSouth811 (Oct 10, 2013)

Heavy metal 2s....and blindsided 2s...occasionally shoot some 3s... Wouldn't give black cloud to my worst enemy


----------



## hunt-it-all (Oct 11, 2013)

almost any 3'' #3's, but I will say Xperts have the most deformed shot in them that I've ever seen.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 11, 2013)

Apparently you've never opened a HeviShot!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mark K said:


> Apparently you've never opened a HeviShot!!



You ain't kidding. Heck, there is even some kind of grass seed in there it looks like.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 11, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> You ain't kidding. Heck, there is even some kind of grass seed in there it looks like.



But it kills em good!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 11, 2013)

#1 Hevishot 3" #4s
#2 Hevimetal 3.5" # 3s
#3 Remington Hypersonic #3s
. . . . . .
 . . 
But since im poor,  I normally just shoot kents.  3.5" #3s


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 11, 2013)

thompsonsz71 said:


> But it kills em good!



You can't kill em deader than dead no matter what shell you shoot!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 12, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> You can't kill em deader than dead no matter what shell you shoot!



But with the little gun it sho does help


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 12, 2013)

thompsonsz71 said:


> But with the little gun it sho does help



Of course if i had pockets as deep as yours i wouldn't worry about it either


----------



## hrstille (Oct 13, 2013)

Kent 3.5" #3. 1 3/8oz. SBE2. mod Comp-n-choke. Its nasty!


----------



## tyjsmith1993 (Oct 16, 2013)

Fiocchi #3's and Ferderal #4's


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 16, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Of course if i had pockets as deep as yours i wouldn't worry about it either



If I had the chances to kill as many as you do then I might have to worry..... As few shots as I get two boxes made it through the whole year..... And who you callin big money


----------



## Robk (Oct 16, 2013)

BC #2's and a Carlson titanium choke


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Oct 16, 2013)

Hevi metal 3"  #3's    

Dirtiest shell I've ever fired, literally one shot fouls up a barrel.  There are numerous deformed tungsten/alloy "pellets" per round.  And, the jip you a little because if they actually filled the shell, it would be 1.5 oz.  Instead, they use their "Flax seed crimp spacer", hence the sesame seeds in the  shell.  

Yet with all that negativity, they shoot a beautiful pattern out of my double 30"s.  and kill the mess out of birds; seemingly lethal out just a hair farther...  and the number on the shot shell is only the size of the steel, the tungsten varies in exact size but is generally two to three sizes smaller, but just as heavy.  And that's what I pay for; more lethal pellets...


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 17, 2013)

DamonRossFoster said:


> Hevi metal 3"  #3's
> 
> Dirtiest shell I've ever fired, literally one shot fouls up a barrel.  There are numerous deformed tungsten/alloy "pellets" per round.  And, the jip you a little because if they actually filled the shell, it would be 1.5 oz.  Instead, they use their "Flax seed crimp spacer", hence the sesame seeds in the  shell.
> 
> Yet with all that negativity, they shoot a beautiful pattern out of my double 30"s.  and kill the mess out of birds; seemingly lethal out just a hair farther...  and the number on the shot shell is only the size of the steel, the tungsten varies in exact size but is generally two to three sizes smaller, but just as heavy.  And that's what I pay for; more lethal pellets...



 The reason they foul so bad is that they are using slow burning magnum powder. Hercules blue dot was the same way back when you could reload duck loads with lead.


----------



## jandr1 (Oct 17, 2013)

winchester superX bb's #2 in benelli sbe2 with comp'n improved modified, deadly combination


----------



## 91lawrence (Oct 22, 2013)

What ever is 3in, #2 or 3 and is the cheapest thats what I'm buying. Im not an shot by no means, but I don't care if you buy a box of shells that cost $75 it aint gonna make you a better shot. Most of the time I just get winchester Xpert 3in #2or3 yeah the might bee cheap but iv never seen a bird that can fly 1550 fps


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 22, 2013)

The only way I do this sport make at least 8 trips to disney world a year and put a daughter throgh Georgia Southern with no student loans is I have to shoot the cheap stuff.


----------



## Wlrountree (Oct 22, 2013)

Back on topic, but I prefer the 3 inch Kent's in #2 and 4. They're cheap, at least as far as waterfowl loads, and they pattern great out of my Stoeger with Carlson's chokes. Did pattern the black clouds and Winchester experts. The black clouds, as I've posted before, were junk out of my gun. Did like the experts but they're usually hard to find around me. That being said, if we're going to shoot woodies it Remington sport steel, 2 3/4 #7 1/2's. They held a good pattern (not hard with that many pellets) and they're less than 10$ a box


----------



## lchristian_2003 (Oct 22, 2013)

Federal Ultra Shok 3" #4 works for me


----------



## bowtechrulez (Oct 22, 2013)

*simple*

I am a simple man....Kent Steel and #4


----------



## huntchesies (Oct 22, 2013)

hypersonic #4 for ducks and geese


----------

